# Seiko Diving Computer Cal Dh33



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't know if anybody is interested but I popped the missus watch in for a repair yesterday in Cardiff where they had a SEIKO Diving Computer (Cal DH33 I believe) at 50% reduction..........

Bill


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

bill love said:


> I don't know if anybody is interested but I popped the missus watch in for a repair yesterday in Cardiff where they had a SEIKO Diving Computer (Cal DH33 I believe) at 50% reduction..........
> 
> Bill


Hello Bill i'm definately interested could You kindly PM Me price and what the Retailer's name is?Cheers,

Ibra


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> bill love said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if anybody is interested but I popped the missus watch in for a repair yesterday in Cardiff where they had a SEIKO Diving Computer (Cal DH33 I believe) at 50% reduction..........
> ...


Done, and good luck if its what you're looking for...........

bill


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Bill just to update You the price is actually Â£487!!!!!!I would definately have bought it for half that!Thanks anyway!


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> Hi Bill just to update You the price is actually Â£487!!!!!!I would definately have bought it for half that!Thanks anyway!


Hi and sorry

Is it still on sale and is that the price with the 50% reduction?


----------

